# Location of VIN plate on Hymer B544 1988



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi all,
Sorry if this is already covered but couldn't find anything other than 'possible' locations in other posts.

Does anyone know where the VIN plate is on this model? I had the bonnet off this morning and couldn't find it in the engine bay. A quick look round the cab hasn't turned anything up. Anyone with the same model who could tell me definitively where it is would be greatly appreciated as I want to hire a trailer and the manual doesn't give GTW as such. 

Cheers

J


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

On mine, there is a plate in the engine compartment just by the bonnet catch & another VIN plate just behind the front wheel arch on the skirt


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, you'd imagine it would be near the strike plate but it's not. 

Vic, when you say on the skirt is this on the outside of the van on the bottom edge? if so I don't think its there either.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No visible VIN plates ???

That doesnt sound right to me!!!

I have one on the external skirt just behind the drivers side front wheel arch (RHD) and it is clearly visible, I have not even bothered looking fgor another one anywhere. Perhaps I should.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Drivers seat plinth ??

Merc based A-class (albeit a Frankia) had VIN and "other" useful information including weights on plates at the base of seat plinth.

Trev


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

" possible locations are under the windscreen or the rear of the engine bulk head.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If its based on a Fiat take out the gas bottles and on the rh side you will see a groove cut in the panel,if you look through this panel you will see the plate.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for a ll the input guys. I've just sat back at my desk after a week at a tradeshow in Frankfurt (in a rented Swift but that's another story). I'll check out these ideas. Ironically it was for this trip I needed it but some things changed and I ended up renting a MH. However I need to know one way or the other so as soon as I get a minute I'll run through the above. Thanks to all.

J


----------

